# Plastic Storage Containers



## Quadlex (Feb 25, 2007)

When we moved, mum took the opportunity to clear out her tupperware cupboard.  We got all the mismatched and useless pieces, and I threw most of them out because there weren't much use.

I'm trying to build up a good pantry, but don't have anything to store open stocks in.  I've bought cheap plastic boxes from the local *Coles*, and I've stacked them up in the bottom of the pantry full of lentils and arborio rice, spiral pasta, sugar and corn flour.

The problem is that the pantry is about 3 layers deep of boxes.  There's not much storage space in the rest of the pantry, and I'm basically out of room.  It's hard to get things out, and it's hard to organize them.

It's also difficult to store the containers when they're empty.  By their nature, they're bulky and take up space.

How do you guys manage plastic storage?  How do you manage it when it's empty, and full, how do you select pieces and ranges, what features do you look for?


----------



## Candocook (Feb 25, 2007)

I store some things in glass jars such as mayo jars--barley, brown sugar. For rice and pastas I don't transfer to other containers--just in their boxes, so that when they are done, they are thrown out or replaced. Particularly pasta--I have several different types and just leave them in their package on the shelf.
I would not transfer to containers anything except flour and sugar (they are in big containers on my counter)--or something else that I use so often that it is never going to be empty.
If you have stored something in your container, why aren't you replenishing it?


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Tupperware is now sold in stores such as Target, and also at kiosks in shopping malls.


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 25, 2007)

I prefer square containers because I feel they make better use of space v.s. round containers.  I have two rather large drawers - one I use for the containers (in fitted stacks) and one drawer for the tops.  About once a year I empty the drawers and toss in the recycling bin those containers that are cracking and those that "topless" or "bottomless".


----------



## Quadlex (Feb 26, 2007)

*Candocook* I'm not sure what you mean about replenishing... I usually only use the containers for stuff that comes in 'sacks', like rice, lentils, sugar and such.

I replenish stocks once previous stock is used, to keep everything 'fresh'... For staples it matters little, but this avoids any possible problems.


----------



## lulu (Feb 26, 2007)

I am a storage box hoarder, I have faw more than I ever use at one time and I make lots of use of them.  I agree that often square boxes are more useful, particularly in a full fridge.  For the larder, tall thinner, rectangular  ones, often with a pouring spout are best for things that come in little bags as they can easily be taken of the shelf and stack like books, side by side.  I stack mine inside each other like Russian dolls when not in use.  and have the stacks inside the biggest ones, which in my house are pretty big.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 26, 2007)

Quadlex said:
			
		

> *Candocook* I'm not sure what you mean about replenishing... I usually only use the containers for stuff that comes in 'sacks', like rice, lentils, sugar and such.
> 
> I replenish stocks once previous stock is used, to keep everything 'fresh'... For staples it matters little, but this avoids any possible problems.


 
You mentioned that the empties are hard to store. I store rice in its box or in a glass jar. If I empty I refill it.  I guess I don't understand your problem.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 26, 2007)

For the pantry I use Tupperware modular mates.  They are great for fitting in spaces and shelves.  I use them for flour, sugar (brown, white, powdered), Bisquick, rice, pasta, oatmeal, breakfast cereal, cookies.  Some things I keep in glass canning jars like sesame sticks, sunflower seeds, dates, raisins.  Then I use Gladware or Ziploc containers for leftovers in the 'fridge.  The pantry containers always have stuff in them as do the glass jars for the most part.  The others I keep in a cabinet with two pull out drawers.  Lids go into baskets and containers stacked next to basket.


----------



## Quadlex (Mar 7, 2007)

*Candocook*:  Oh, I get you.  I like to have a couple of spare, empty pieces of tupperware around the house, so I have one if I need it for lunches or a new product I've opened.

But, I find they're bulky and hard to store, especially as my kitchen is full of the homewares my sister buys then never uses.


----------



## Ron W. (Apr 13, 2007)

We get CAMBRO square containers at a restaurant supply store.


CAMBRO


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 13, 2007)

I hope you have some of those metal shelves in your pantry.  Is this a 12 month food storage?  If you start storing food in other rooms and closets, you will probably forget about it.  It sounds like you are doing a good job of cycling your food storage and using it before the expiration date is due.  

You wrote: When we moved, mum took the opportunity to clear out her tupperware cupboard. We got all the mismatched and useless pieces, and I threw most of them out because there weren't much use.

It is too late now but Tupperware has a lifetime warranty and they will replace anything that has not been misused.  They can also identify "useless pieces."  I lucked into the ice cream container because no one knew what it was.  Tupperware has an internet site where you can buy online.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 17, 2007)

Quadlex,How much food are you trying to store are you talking months worth or less?We need to know exactly what you are trying to do.
If you are looking to store for a year or more the Mormons are masters at this including rotating stock and so on.They have been practicing storing food for over 60 years as they believe a famine is coming in their prophecys.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 17, 2007)

I can identify with storage "challenges."

Buck and I live in the midwest, which is hot and humid during the summer months.  Our house also is NOT air-conditioned.  This poses a challenge when it comes to storing goods in their original bags/boxes.  I don't want bugs in my food.  Because of that, I've become the "queen" of storage containers.

I scour yard/garage/estate/tag sales, auctions, thrift and consignment stores for storage containers...usually for Tupperware.  I store nearly everything in it and have taken advantage of their lifetime warranty many, many times.

Nearly everything that does NOT come canned is stored in Tupperware or similar Rubbermaid containers.  If possible, I choose containers that are clear or nearly clear so I can see what the level of the ingredient is inside.  Otherwise, I turn the container upside down when it's almost empty to alert me when I need to refill.

I'm not picky about whether the container is square or round.  I can usually make the shape work.

As for storing, I put things on my shelves as if on a grocery store shelf.  Pasta with pasta, dried beans together, grains in the same space, flours together, etc.

Just my way of doing things.  It's worked for me for many, many years.


----------



## devora (Apr 17, 2007)

*mason jars*

I agree that it would help a great deal to know what the storage issue is. No space? Bugs? Can't see the goodies inside?

Since I began canning I fell in love w/ canning jars. They look good on the shelves w/ all the stuff inside, they're durable, cheap, and keep pesky bugs away. I use them for just about everything from pantry stuff (flour, rice, etc.) to leftovers. 

Also, they come in many shapes and sizes but if you choose, as I do, to use wide-mouth all the lids are the same. So easy!


----------



## Quadlex (Apr 18, 2007)

Just general food storage... Open sacks of lentils get bugs in'em and go all over the place.  We have a rat issue as well, and they tend to gnaw through plastic bags.

We also live in a fairly hot, humid climate, and containers help to stabilize things, and keep bugs out.

I also have a lack of space.  My pantry is more of a cupboard with tall, deep shelves.  So tall and deep, that to use it effectively I have to have about three rows of stacked ingredients, which is hard when things aren't designed for stacking.  I tend to store likewise products together... the bottom shelf is basically all starches (cous cous, rices, grains, pasta), there is a line that's just tinned vegetables, and so on.

When I cook, I also tend to cook several meals worth, and freeze the remaining for lunch or quick dinners.  This gets stored in either zip-lock bags, or take-away style containers.

I usually only have one package of stuff at once... 2Kg of flour, 1Kg of any given rice, a box of any given pasta, stuff like that.  I know roughly where it is, and how much I have, but because of my stacking/rowing issue, I can't see 'at a glance' what I've got, where it is, or how much.

As for Tupperware, I was using the word in the generic sense... Plastic food storage, not Tupperware brand.  I did pick up quite a few pieces of storageware when work cleaned out its cupboard, but some of it's really weirdly shaped... Flares towards the top, leaving space that can't be used unless you store another one of the containers upside down, next to it.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 18, 2007)

You can also use plastic totes for storing things that are sealed in containers or plastic bags.  It is hard to keep a label on a tote but you can buy different colors and color code.....Flour & other dry products in a blue tote, canned goods in a yellow tote, holiday supplies in a red tote, and so on.  You need to put an inventory sheet in the top of each tote so you do not have to look through it to find out what is in it.  This of course is not a good idea for things needed on a daily basis.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2007)

Quart soup containers from chinese takeout.


----------

